# Silverback's transformation log and accountability journal!



## silverback66 (Jan 6, 2014)

So today is day one of my 12 week cut! I'm going to be posting on here every day as a method of tracking my progress as well as a way to keep myself in check.. I figure if I have someone watching me along the way I'm less likely to stray from the plan! 
So with that here is the plan!

First DIET! 
Meal 1 - egg whites and oats
Meal 2 - steak and rice
Meal 3 - chicken, broccoli and sweet potato
Meal 4 - fish, broccoli and rice
Meal 5 - chicken, broccoli and sweet potato
Meal 6 - (pre wo) fish, broccoli and rice
Meal 7 - (post wo) shake
Meal 8 - steak and broccoli

I'm not going to be tracking all of my calories or macros to a finite number.. I'm eating the exact same thing every day so I'm mostly just concerned with portion size. Which to keep things simple a serving of anything is about the size of my fist. Roughly 4-5 oz of lean meat 1/2cup cooked rice or one medium sweet potato.. 

I know this isn't what a lot of people consider "the right way" where I'm not going to be posting exact caloric intake numbers, macro nutrients or grams eaten.. the way I see it where 2658 calories may be perfect for you and 2304 perfect for someone else doesn't mean either of those are even close to what I need and using some generic "one size fits all" number I just don't like.. so my fist size is more personal to myself and that's that haha.

Supplements/medication
Probably the only real major influencing thing is the 200mg Test Cyp every 2 weeks (TRT) 
I take a big multiV, chromium, and EGCG (green tea extract) and Synephrine. To aid in fat loss, metabolism and cravings.
I use a simple bulk whey protein from winco foods. But when money is a little more open I'm going to buy a good protein.

Training
I'm doing a 2 days on - 1 day off format.
20 min cardio EVERY morning even rest days. And 20 more at the end of my workouts. 
My exact workouts might vary slightly depending on how I feel but something along the lines of.

Day 1 - Legs
Day 2 - Back and bicep
Day 3 - rest
Day 4 - Chest and tricep
Day 5 - Shoulders, Calves and core
Repeat..

Any other questions feel free to ask! Starting stats and photos will be in the next post.


----------



## silverback66 (Jan 6, 2014)

So here is day one. Post one of the actual log!

I got up early, ate, did my cardio and got to work. Now I'm on meal 2. Feeling good! I love hitting morning cardio.

Body stats.
Height 5'10"
Weight 252
Body fat 23%
Age 27 

Neck 16.5"
Shoulders 57"
Chest 50"
Waist 34"
Hips 40"
Biceps 17"
Thigh 24"
Calf 17"

Body fat was taken using a 7 point caliper pinch test with 3 measurements averaged per spot. I'm not sure it's all that accurate but over time the consistency in change will be suitable.

Here are the pics!


----------



## LastChance (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm in man.  At least you have a plan.  If you keep your diet consistent it should be easy to adjust if you need to based on what you observe.

Good luck!


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 6, 2014)

Very smart running a log for accountability purposes.  Looks really good.  My only suggestion would be to add some more healthy fats like coconut or evo oil or maybe some almonds.  Good luck!


----------



## silverback66 (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks guys! Mag! Do you think adding a few oz of oil to my post wo shake would be enough? I'm not a big stickler on trimming my meat so I am getting some fat from there. Also on the subject of fat I didn't mention that I am eating egg WHITES only in that meal one.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 6, 2014)

Yes adding coconut , maccadamia nut, or evo will help.  If your beef is not grass fed, I would definitely trim that and substitute with the choices above as well.  The cocoa alomonds from Sams Club are amazing and a great source of fat. Also consider supplementing with a quality fish oil.  Yoou have a tiny waist and wide back, follow your plan and you will look amazing for summer after this peel!


----------



## silverback66 (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks again bro! I will do that.


----------



## silverback66 (Jan 7, 2014)

Ok so I just ate my final meal of the day! Trained legs tonight with lighter weight than I would normally do and 3 sets to failure on every exercise. I'm feeling good! I'm definitely not hungry. I'm honestly having a bit of a hard time eating this much. I will play it as I go to decide week by week if I need to alter my diet. I'm going to post a pic of my portions though to get some input on proper portion size. 

Also I added exact body measurements to my second post! 

This is 5 of my 8 meals.. leaving out the first meal of egg whites and oats, my post wo shake and final meal which is comparable to the farthest left in the pic.  

They are in order from left to right. 2nd meal, 3rd, 4th, 5th and 6th. You can look at my meals in the first post if you can't tell what they are.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 7, 2014)

With your 2 on 1 off Split have you considered cutting back carbs on off days.  Also maybe cut out some carbs on meals 2,4, and 5 and load up pre and post workout meals where the carbs and insulin spike will do you more good.  Faster acting carbs like bananas, blueberries,  and rice baby food are great choices. You could also swap some of the broccoli for asparagus as it is a good diuretic.


----------



## Slate23 (Jan 7, 2014)

Keep it up brother. The diet looks solid and listen to whatever Magnus says. And fix that bathroom floor.


----------



## silverback66 (Jan 7, 2014)

Haha bathroom is in an unfinished basement that got a little work years ago to make it feel more like a bathroom! You should see the rest of it! Not just the floor.. haha I know it needs some tlc


----------



## silverback66 (Jan 7, 2014)

Day 2 is under way.. 20 min on the stair climber done. quad is a little sore from my injection on Sunday. Need my muscle to get use to this test already.
Other than that it's all going good! Just about to start on meal 2.
Mixed my oats with my eggs this morning for convenience.. added a little salsa and some jalapenos. If you haven't tried it I highly recommend it. 

On with the day.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 7, 2014)

silverback66 said:


> Day 2 is under way.. 20 min on the stair climber done. quad i  little sore from my injection on Sunday. ed my muscle to get use to this test already.
> Other than that it's all going good! Just about to start on meal 2.
> Mixed my oats with my eggs this morning for convenience.. added a little salsa and some jalapenos. If you haven't tried it I highly recommend it.
> 
> On with the day.



Have you tried Shoulders with a slin pin. Watson cyp hates my quads too.  I would highly recommend 50mg twice a week in the shoulders with slin pins or ventroglutial.


----------



## silverback66 (Jan 7, 2014)

I haven't tried a slin pin yet. Shoulder was the first inj my girl did it at the doctors office when the nurse was showing us how.. it was much less painful though. I definitely want to go to twice a week inj. Is it hard to pin yourself in the delt? Only went with quad because that it what the nurse said to do.. quad if doing it myself, shoulder if someone helps me. 
Also I am using 22 gauge pins still. When I get my refill I planned on asking for 28g


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 7, 2014)

Shoulder is easy,  as is ventroglutial.   Wait till you get slin pins and if they don't give them, order them.


----------



## silverback66 (Jan 7, 2014)

Ok. Do I just ask for insulin syringes?


----------



## xmen1234 (Jan 7, 2014)

silverback66 said:


> Ok. Do I just ask for insulin syringes?



Just order them from Sterile Syringes (Board Sponsor).  They are usually delivered in 5-7 days  right to your door.


----------



## Slate23 (Jan 7, 2014)

I agree with pinning twice a week. Or once a week minimum. And I pin shoulders with 25g needles. It's super easy and doesnt hurt. It's a little scary the first time you pin but I could do it with my eyes closed now (but I wouldn't recommend that).


----------



## Thunder46 (Jan 8, 2014)

Heck i wish my endo would put me on 200mg every 2 weeks i'm just on 100mg every 2...well as far as he knows


----------



## Iceman74 (Jan 8, 2014)

Slate23 said:


> I agree with pinning twice a week. Or once a week minimum. And I pin shoulders with 25g needles. It's super easy and doesnt hurt. It's a little scary the first time you pin but I could do it with my eyes closed now (but I wouldn't recommend that).



I second that. I've only done a 25g in the delts twice, but with the right gear, in was virtually painless.

EDIT: I currently am using a 29g and pinning .6ml into one delt or the other EOD (obviously alternating between the 2).


----------



## silverback66 (Jan 8, 2014)

We'll I'm sold then. Delts twice a week it is then! What kind of split is best? Like Tuesdays and Thursdays or Sundays Wednesdays or what?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 8, 2014)

Nice job sb66.. Pick any two days u want and warm up those internal rotators so you dont ruin a rotator before u hit the iron.  

Fix your bathroom floor .. Tiles cracked ..  Jkn brother I'm a plumber and still use an outhouse as master bath .


----------



## xmen1234 (Jan 8, 2014)

Yup, plumber here too.  Nobody lays the pipe like plumber.


----------



## silverback66 (Jan 8, 2014)

Haha yeah it's not even tile.. linoleum sheet


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 8, 2014)

If sb is going to be frequently updating pics,  we need to chip together and get that poor guy a rug!  Perhaps genuine yeti.


----------



## silverback66 (Jan 8, 2014)

Haha I'll cover the damn floor up for the next pictures!

 Didn't post any notes last night or this morning yet buy only because I was busy. I work for the city and have to plow parking lots and sidewalks when it snows. It snowed this morning so I haven't had a chance to post updates.

Yesterday went good. Today is a rest day so I didn't do cardio this morning, still going to do some this evening though. 

What are your thoughts on sauces? I had to throw some mustard and ketchup on my children yesterday it was just too bland.. I have brain washed myself into the idea that all sauce is the devil and I can't have it.. I'm not one of those people who drowns everything in ranch but a little moisture and flavor helps a ton..


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 8, 2014)

Try Franks or a vinaigrette.  Make Ranch with greek yogurt and powdered Ranch.   Kick it up with siriachi sauce


----------



## Iceman74 (Jan 8, 2014)

silverback66 said:


> I had to throw some mustard and ketchup on my children yesterday



Poor kids! That has to be considered some kind of child abuse. LOL


----------



## silverback66 (Jan 9, 2014)

Haha I meant to type CHICKEN. 

Anyway day 3 is over. It was a rest day so I just did 30 min of cardio no lifting.. also I cut back my carbs throughout the day! I was starving all day though. Not sure if it was the slight cut in carbs or if I'm just getting use to having 8 meals a day but I still feel good! I was a bit light headed after cardio tonight but really very very slightly.. hardly noticeable. 
Meals cooked for the next 3days and I'm looking forward to training back tomorrow.. 
Unfortunately we got snow today and more forecast tonight so I will be working at 6am tomorrow which means getting up at 4:30am tomorrow. It's 9pm now so I better get to bed but I'm already anxious and ready for tomorrow! My mood is especially good today. Could be my T kicking in, my girlfriend also busted me staring at her boobs tonight so sex drive must be up too haha. 

I'll have to try the Greek yogurt ranch! What do you think about a little 57 sauce? It does have if I recall like 5g sugar 4g carbs.. not too much as long ad I keep it at the 2 tablespoons serving. Or is it still no good?


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 9, 2014)

Add it,  your diet is plenty good.   Just don't put any on your children! 




silverback66 said:


> Haha I meant to type CHICKEN.
> 
> Anyway day 3 is over. It was a rest day so I just did 30 min of cardio no lifting.. also I cut back my carbs throughout the day! I was starving all day though. Not sure if it was the slight cut in carbs or if I'm just getting use to having 8 meals a day but I still feel good! I was a bit light headed after cardio tonight but really very very slightly.. hardly noticeable.
> Meals cooked for the next 3days and I'm looking forward to training back tomorrow..
> ...


----------



## silverback66 (Jan 9, 2014)

Haha no worries. I don't even have any!


----------



## silverback66 (Jan 9, 2014)

So I'm up and fed! About to head to the gym. I surprisingly am not very tired this morning despite the 4am alarm clock.. ready for a good day!


----------



## Slaytonslayer (Jan 9, 2014)

I've taken to hitting the gym at 5am these days, it is actually quite nice. 
No people hogging the racks or machines, feel energized for the rest of the day ect

Perhaps if this goes well enough you can join me in making this a daily habit


----------



## silverback66 (Jan 9, 2014)

My gym is actually busier at 5am than 5pm.. 
Since I'm doing my lifting in the afternoon anyway they can have the racks in the morning as long as a stair climber is open! 
I agree about feeling energized for the day though but
but In order to get a full workout on the am I'd have to be there much earlier if I wanted to make it to work on time. Right now it's just the 20min cardio.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 9, 2014)

Pensky spices ..they got good spices and dressing mixes and all kinds of things.  Evo and rice vinegar to dressing mix. 

Chinese 5 spice is hot btw...


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 9, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Pensky spices ..they got good spices and dressing mixes and all kinds of things.  Evo and rice vinegar to dressing mix.
> 
> Chinese 5 spice is hot btw...



Heard it's great on oatmeal!


----------



## silverback66 (Jan 9, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> Heard it's great on oatmeal!



I just recently allowed myself to go with a savory oatmeal flavor as opposed to sweet. I gotta say I'm upset I didn't try it sooner.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 9, 2014)

Yup,  IB likes his 5 spice oatmeal.   Apparently the two are quite synergistic.


----------



## silverback66 (Jan 11, 2014)

Just thought I'd let everyone know things are on track and going well.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks sb66.  . Now fix the floor..


----------



## silverback66 (Jan 12, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Thanks sb66.  . Now fix the floor..



Haha don't expect it anytime soon bro! Well today is the end of week 1! In feeling good I just killed my legs at the gym! 

Started with 20 min cardio. 
Superset leg extensions with seated ham curls for 3 sets of 15-20 to failure on each set. 
Then on to superset weighted lunges with standing ham curls. 
Then onto the big finally! Leg press of 270lbs 3 sets of 50.
 I was extremely done after that but still managed 20 min cardio on the stair climber

Now I'm doing some meal prep before I relax for the evening.. 

Did weigh in and measurements this morning and I'll get some pics up when I have a chance..

I'm not going to keep measurements posted unless there is good reason to but I am down to 243 today! That's a loss of just about 7lbs in one week.. A little more than I expected and probably more than I'd like but after a month of bulking with almost 0 cardio and a terrible diet I suppose I should be responding very well to the shock on my system with as much cardio and high volume lifting I'm doing.

I'll get pics up after I cook.. I'll cover up the floor this time for you guys haha!


----------



## silverback66 (Jan 12, 2014)

So here are the pictures! Not a lot of change yet but I figured I'd log them anyway.. Might go to every other week.. We'll see.


----------



## silverback66 (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh and notice towel converting floor. Haha well some of it.


----------



## silverback66 (Jan 14, 2014)

Week 2 is well under way! Still feeling motivated and driven. I ditched the tilapia for canned tuna for a while. Its just much easier for me and I tolerate the taste better. 
Other than that diet has been in broken and training has been hard and consistent.


----------



## silverback66 (Jan 15, 2014)

Woke up this morning with a terrible pain in my right shoulder. I have had injuries in this shoulder before but it doesn't feel like the usual joint or tendon pain. I'm thinking possibly I just slept on my neck/shoulder wrong and now I may have a pinched nerve or something. Just finished morning cardio. Probably going to skip work today and get the heat pad on my shoulder. I'm fortunate enough to have a job with paid sick leave so I might as well take advantage of that and let myself recover. I'd really hate an injury to throw off this 12 week mission I'm on.


----------



## silverback66 (Jan 20, 2014)

Well I'm a bit disappointed in myself! This weekend was hard and I let my diet get off track.  I think the biggest problem is that I typically cook for 3 or 4 days in advance and just due to my schedule I was out of cooked meals by Friday and it made it that much more appealing for me to cheat. Back in track now I'm planning on having a good week! I'm stocked up on meat and veggies. And with tomorrow off of work in going to have plenty of time to get my meals prepared for the week.  I will weigh in tomorrow morning and see what the damages are. I have a weigh in at the gym for the 12 week challenge so I'm really hoping I can keep the weight dropping over the weekend. 
I really hate when I get to the weekend and let myself slip! It is definitely my weakest link. But! It is always a learning process and I know I can get back on track. I just need to stay there. 

Tonight I hit legs at the gym. Leg extensions superset with hamstring curls. Then hack squat 4 sets of 50 superset with standing hamstring curls. Then did cardio. 
Tomorrow is chest day and I plan to hit it HARD. Punish myself a bit for the bad weekend. Maybe even throw in some burpies for my morning cardio. That should teach me. Haha


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 20, 2014)

Keep at it.   It's OK to get off track on occasion,  helps keep sanity.   You nailed it when you said you ran out of meals.   That's why it gets very easy to derail.   Plan a refeed meal every week or so so you have something to look forward to.   I like to have one for about every 40 good meals I eat.


----------



## Slate23 (Jan 20, 2014)

Keep at it brother. And clean that toilet while you're down there


----------



## silverback66 (Jan 20, 2014)

Haha shit you guys care an awful lot about the appearance of my bathroom.


----------



## silverback66 (Jan 21, 2014)

Not going to do pics this week.. In thinking from here out probably only update pics every 4 weeks or so.. I'm currently at 242lbs the rough weekend slowed me down a bit so I'm hoping for a nice drop this week. Feeling good and ready to kill it this week


----------



## LastChance (Jan 21, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## silverback66 (Jan 23, 2014)

I also forgot to mention, I switched from 1ml  every other week to .25ml twice a week on my test injection and moved to my delt rather than my thigh. So far much better! 
Diet has been on track and training has been great..  I've stayed to increase the intensity of my cardio because it was just starting to feel easy. 
Today is a rest day but I'm getting ready to head to the gym for 20min cardio before work. 

Yesterday was actually a rest also (even though I spent the first half of the day bucking water logged frozen solid straw bails) because I trained 3 days in a row and I need to cook and grocery shop tonight. 

Anyway things are going well! Weight has been steadily dropping and I'm feeling good! Strength has dropped a bit but that is expected..  I'm not too worried about losing some muscle mass during this cut. I think I am doing everything diet wise I can to prevent it while still losing as much fat as possible.


----------



## silverback66 (Jan 23, 2014)

Also,  it's that time of year again  in the RMFL but I'm kinda thinking about retiring the good'ol big six six. Not that I'm old by any means 27 is hardly old. But all the abuse on my body has sure added up over the years.. I do still itch for the game and the need to crack skulls is strong. But I think I've found my new passion in bodybuilding! I don't know maybe.. Just posting my thoughts here guys haha but I'd be open to your opinions...!


----------



## silverback66 (Jan 23, 2014)

It still gets me amped up!


----------



## silverback66 (Jan 29, 2014)

Haven't posted in a few days! But things are going well. I'm down to 237 lbs. Diet is going great training is excellent! I'm feeling good about everything. 
Still don't know if I feel like the testosterone is doing much but I am seeing the results I want so I can't complain. I got a bunch of slin syringes from a guy at work who's a diabetic. They are SO much easier going in. Only 1/2 inch so I worry if I'm getting through to the muscle. 
Do they offer 1inch slin pins? 

Anyway I'll try to get some pics posted tonight. Need to get my girl to take some for me.


----------



## LastChance (Jan 29, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## silverback66 (Jan 31, 2014)

New progress pics! 
sorry everyone (ironbuilt) you are just going to have to tolerate my filthy ass bathroom for now haha!
















I honestly am not seeing much change yet, the scale is showing lbs coming off and people are commenting on how lean i am getting so I cant complain.


----------



## Alinshop (Jan 31, 2014)

silverback66 said:


> Haven't posted in a few days! B*ut things are going well. I'm down to 237 lbs. Diet is going great training is excellent! I'm feeling good about everything. *
> Still don't know if I feel like the testosterone is doing much but I am seeing the results I want so I can't complain. I got a bunch of slin syringes from a guy at work who's a diabetic. They are SO much easier going in. Only 1/2 inch so I worry if I'm getting through to the muscle.
> Do they offer 1inch slin pins?
> 
> Anyway I'll try to get some pics posted tonight. Need to get my girl to take some for me.



Nice! It's all about consistency man. Keep it up!


----------



## silverback66 (Feb 5, 2014)

*The numbers!*

So I haven't really been tracking my calories/macros during this process, really just going by portion size. but tonight i decided to weigh it all out and add it up.

This is total for one day, also I am not adding in "trace amounts" of things like carbs or fat in veggies or rice and oats.. To keep things simple. Meat is protein and fat, rice and oats are carbs and veggies are basically filler. In other words, as far as i'm concerned meat has ZERO carbs and my carb source has ZERO fat or protein.. so no my items total cal aren't always going to add up to the correct calories/g but it should be close enough. 

*ITEM - AMOUNT PRO/CARB/FAT CALORIES*
Steak - 8oz              50/0/18 362
Chicken - 8oz           33/0/3 159
Fish - 4oz                22/0/1 97
Rice - 1cup(cooked) 0/46/0 187
Veggie - 12oz           0/6/0 24
Egg - 5whites          18/0/0 72
Oat - 1cup(raw)       0/25/0 100
PWO shake:            58/15/20 472 
Totals: 
Protein - 181
Carbs - 92
Fat - 42

Calories - 1470

I will add a misc. 200 calories a day to that because I am not a great cook and I need some sauce here and there haha.

making *1670 calories total*.

Let me know what you guys think about these numbers! I feel like the protein is a bit low for me. I am shooting for very low fat while maintaining a bit more carbs to keep enough energy to train as hard as I do and keep the muscle mass.

Again guys, thanks for all the help and support along the way!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 5, 2014)

The remodeled bathroom is looking sharp bro.. 
How's the cardio looking?  1650 is not many calories for guy your size.. To me I'd add lots of fresh greens , lay off high sugar drinks if you drink them on the side, brown rice not white and plenty of water.. more info on current training and how much etc brother .

1" 30g luer lock pin tips are available..pm me for the location nearest you.
Nice work bro. . Go Seahawks !


----------



## LastChance (Feb 5, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## silverback66 (Feb 5, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> The remodeled bathroom is looking sharp bro..
> How's the cardio looking?  1650 is not many calories for guy your size.. To me I'd add lots of fresh greens , lay off high sugar drinks if you drink them on the side, brown rice not white and plenty of water.. more info on current training and how much etc brother .
> 
> 1" 30g luer lock pin tips are available..pm me for the location nearest you.
> Nice work bro. . Go Seahawks !



I'm doing 25min a.m. cardio and 25min more after my workout in the afternoon. Even on rest days cardio twice a day. I do eat brown rice rather than white. I only drink water throughout the day except a cup of black coffee before morning cardio.
Always at least 1gallon. I try to get my gallon jug down by the time I get home from work so any water at the gym, with dinner, before bed etc. is above my 1 gallon goal.. Probably close to 2 gallons daily depending on my workout. And realistically I am eating more calories in greens than I said.. Like I said I use them as a filler to keep me full. Usually anywhere from 4 to 12 cups a day. Typically broccoli or asparagus.

As far as my workout, I have upped my reps and decreased rest times a bit to keep heart rate up. Plus using a lot of dropset, double dropset and supersets. For example.. Last night I did leg press of 295lbs for 3 sets of 85! superset each set with 20 reps of 135lbs squat..
Then on to leg extensions.. Double drop sets 260x4, 240x4, 220x4, 200x4 for 3 sets. Then a 4th set of partial reps at 200lbs to failure at about 20 reps
Then cardio and that was it! Short and brutally sweet! Doesn't sound like much but it did the job! And then some.

A lot of dropsets! Usually followed by partial reps to failure. As well as FST-7 on my lacking muscle groups.

I don't want to explain FST-7 right now. If you are interested google is great haha.. Its a technique by Hany Rambod

I know the calories are a bit low.. When I calculated it all out I was actually a bit shocked! But my body seems to be responding very well to this amount.. The fat is peeling off and I am maintaining strength and feel great! My muscles are recovering well and I have plenty of energy to train. 

I hope I'm not coming across sounding like I think I know it all and I'm arguing with you guys at all! That is farthest from the truth. I really appreciate the advice! 

Do you see any reason I shouldn't keep my calories low? What should I be looking for as "symptoms" of needing the extra calories?


----------



## BigBob (Feb 5, 2014)

Sorry, I know I am late to this party. 
You look like you have a solid plan and these guys always have good advice. Your calories are low but if its working then keep going until you hit that plateau, then adjust as needed. Just be careful. I've run into the wall a few times on the low calorie route, it can sneak up on ya. But your doing great and keep posting your progress. It motivates us all.


----------



## BigBob (Feb 5, 2014)

silverback66 said:


> I'm doing 25min a.m. cardio and 25min more after my workout in the afternoon. Even on rest days cardio twice a day. I do eat brown rice rather than white. I only drink water throughout the day except a cup of black coffee before morning cardio.
> Always at least 1gallon. I try to get my gallon jug down by the time I get home from work so any water at the gym, with dinner, before bed etc. is above my 1 gallon goal.. Probably close to 2 gallons daily depending on my workout. And realistically I am eating more calories in greens than I said.. Like I said I use them as a filler to keep me full. Usually anywhere from 4 to 12 cups a day. Typically broccoli or asparagus.
> 
> As far as my workout, I have upped my reps and decreased rest times a bit to keep heart rate up. Plus using a lot of dropset, double dropset and supersets. For example.. Last night I did leg press of 295lbs for 3 sets of 85! superset each set with 20 reps of 135lbs squat..
> ...



You May get a bit lethargic or even light headed. I get headaches from too low calories. Every one is different but if you've got fat to burn. you should be alright.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 5, 2014)

Perfect sb66. Good sounding plan and mindset and diet.. quality takes time and you are headed that way.  Thks for update..!


----------



## silverback66 (Feb 6, 2014)

Got some 28g pins for my test! So much easier! A bit slow drawing it up but not too bad! In really liking the twice a week injections! I feel like I actually notice a difference now! 

One thing though.. One of my main reasons for starting the blood work and getting stuff checked out was that I was getting some gyno (before ever using the test) it has gotten a little better. But my nipples are still pretty sensitive.. Sometimes worse than others. I'm wondering if I should start some clomid nolva or arimadex.. My endocrinologist didn't seem worried about the issue. I had ultrasound and mammogram done and nothing serious but he did see some slight breast tissue growth but as he said its "purely cosmetic" so I haven't been worried about it. But I feel like it couldn't hurt to try a serm


----------



## silverback66 (Feb 13, 2014)

Well guys a little update! I know I'm not posting much.. been having some relationship problems distracting me from the forum! But I haven't let it sway my training or diet! Things are still going well there. I'm now down to 229lbs! And my scale shows 19% body fat! That's down from about 24% Jan 1st! 
Pants are all VERY loose and I am feeling great! I need to get some pics posted. Hopefully this weekend!


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 14, 2014)

That's great to hear Sb.   Can't wait to see the pics.   Throw up a side by side comparison pic from day 1.


----------



## Slate23 (Feb 14, 2014)

Keep it up brother. You are doing great.


----------



## BigBob (Feb 27, 2014)

Good job bro. Love that loose pants feeling!


----------



## silverback66 (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks for the encouragement fellas! I know I've been quiet lately but I'm still pushing on.. relationship issues got me a little off track for a bit.. had a few bad weeks in a row but I'm feeling good and ready to get shit done and finish these 12 weeks off strong. I usually had my girl take my pics so I'm going to have to either set up a tripod or get some new girls over to do it for me  

I'm still hovering right around 230lbs but bf% is still slowly dropping. Planning on getting the diet back on lock down and keeping my training hard! 

Thanks again for the kind words guys! It means a lot.

On a side note the single life mixed with my now fitter body has been getting me all kinds of attention from the ladies!! Lol definitely enjoying that!


----------



## silverback66 (May 11, 2014)

Alright guys!! I know I dropped off the planet for a while.. Relationship issues got me a little messed up and I was doing my best to stay as on track as possible! I ended up winning the Transformation contest at my gym! so that is a huge plus!! I have put together some before/after pics from day 1 compared to today.. keeping in mind my 12 weeks has been come and gone for over a month now.. I have gained back a little weight but mostly in muscle mass. weigh in this morning had me at 226lbs and 19.8%bf

anyway here are my pics.. not as great of results as I would have liked to see but you get out what you put in! I am just going to keep improving every day! thanks for all of the help guys


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 11, 2014)

Well the floor transformation is still in the works i see.  
So sb66 what are u exactly on brutha?.  

Oh ...so your chick who we helped thru your post here is gone? Well, for me , size 12 the bitches ass  and say the curb awaits dear... if its she gone temporary then next time lay the pipe deep..


----------



## silverback66 (May 11, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Well the floor transformation is still in the works i see.
> So sb66 what are u exactly on brutha?.
> 
> Oh ...so your chick who we helped thru your post here is gone? Well, for me , size 12 the bitches ass  and say the curb awaits dear... if its she gone temporary then next time lay the pipe deep..



Haha I always love reading your posts IB. all I am on is the 100mg/week test cyp trt still.. Split into 50mg every monday and thursday. And yeah the floor is low on my priority list Haha sorry just going to have to live with it..


----------

